# Unsafe temp?



## daren93 (Aug 1, 2020)

Ok everyone, I'm sorta new to SMF and have been smoking meat for about 18 months now.  I have a MasterBuilt upright gas smoker, and last night I put 2 butts on to smoke for my son's graduation party next weekend.  When I checked them at 1am, they were around 150 degrees - but I read that I need them at 205 degrees to make pulled pork.  I noticed at that time that my gas gauge said I was getting low, but I still had gas.
I went inside and ended up falling asleep (big mistake).  When I woke at 6am and went to check on the butts, much to my dismay I had ran out of gas and the internal temp of the meat was around 100 degrees.  :-(
My gut instinct is telling me that the meat is no good and I should throw it out.  However, before I toss out 20lbs of meat, can anyone else confirm that this is correct?  Am I wrong in assuming it's bad?  I sliced into it, and it appears fully cooked.  I just wasnt sure that it was safe, since it was out on the smoker all night at low temps.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 1, 2020)

You are FINE! You didn't mention Injecting but even so the IT got to 150+, killing all bacteria, inside and out. Also it is not likely there was any recontamination in the closed cabinet as the meat cooled. Finish your cook, get some Pics and ENJOY...JJ


----------



## daren93 (Aug 1, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> You are FINE! You didn't mention Injecting but even so the IT got to 150+, killing all bacteria, inside and out. Also it is not likely there was any recontamination in the closed cabinet as the meat cooled. Finish your cook, get some Pics and ENJOY...JJ


Thanks Jimmy! That is a load off my mind...  I threw it back on the smoker! Thanks again!


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Aug 1, 2020)

I’d just wrap in foil and finish them in the oven.   Easy peasy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2020)

That's why we Have JJ on here, cause he's the real deal!
You can go by what he says & we all use him for his expertise in food safety!!!
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks Al...JJ


----------

